# The Secrets of Lot (Recruitment)



## goblins85 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow. First post, and it's to see if I can run a PbP! Not my first time GMing, not my first time participating in a PbP...but really, my first time at running one.

Anyways, this is an old campaign I ran sometime ago, and am running again now, and it went really well, and is going well. Basically, I took a bunch of adventures, linking them together in a story that you'd never see coming...

Anyways, here are your build rules:

*25 Point Build*
*Races:* Core Races, Plus Aasmir, Changelings, Dragonborn, Eladrin, Half-Ogre, Raptorians, Tengu, Tieflings (However, see me for changes to all those races; nothing is taken away, stuff is added. Clearly, Eladrin are the 4ed version, not the outsiders)
*Other Rules:* Any Paizo Pathfinder Books, Any WoTC Books, 3rd Party Pathfinder Material, Malhavoc Press books. (For the last two, on the condition that I approve it first).
2 Traits
4 New Skills: Common Sense, Endurance, Initiative, Knowledge: Monster Lore. I'll explain those more later, but, they should be self-explanatory. 

I have other house rules, but more in another post, after I see if anyone is interested.

Right! A quick, quick summary!

You play an ex-solider, and you are heading to your new home. The society is Ancient Rome (similar to the era of Caesar Augustus, for you history buffs!) in a world that only recently stopped being a medieval society. The world is at the beginning of being a steampunk setting. Also, Military Service is compulsorily in this setting.

I know it is a bit of an odd setting, so I must ask, is anyone interested? (Otherwise, I'll just run a Pathfinder AP, I can never run enough games!)


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds intriguing. I like steampunk, and I like Imperial Rome. I have an inkling towards a roguish (what else?) tengu, so any more info on that would be good.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 2, 2011)

Here is my write-up of Kenku (aka Tengu) in my world.

[sblock=Kenku]*Kenku:*  A race of avian humanoids that resemble crows or ravens, and often bear much of the same stigma. Selfish and secretive in their dealings, kenkus gather in large cities, lurk in dark alleys, and hoard purloined gold. They rarely travel alone, instead preferring to roam the streets in small gangs, all the while hatching plots to amass more wealth and power. Due to their penchant for shady ventures, they are often employed as thugs, thieves, spies, and assassins. Like the crows they share physical traits with, kenku are naturally covetous, especially of shiny or colorful items, and prone to bouts of good-natured kleptomania if they don’t carefully keep themselves in check. Vain and prideful creatures, they are easily persuaded with flattery. They are also known as Tengu.
Play a Kenku if you want . . .
• to play a bird-like character
• to be shunned by society from the stigma you bring.
• to be very stealthy, greedy, and thief-like in your manner.

*RACIAL TRAITS*
• Average Height: 3´ 0˝–4´ 6˝
• Average Weight: 110–150 lb.
• Ability Scores: +2 Charisma, +2 Dexterity, - 2 Strength
• Size: Small As Small creatures, Kenku gain a +1 size bonus to AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 bonus on Stealth checks, but they must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of Medium-size characters.
• Speed: 25 feet
• Vision: Darkvision, 60 feet
• Languages: Common, choice of one other.
• Skill Bonuses: +2 Bluff, +2 Stealth, +4 Linguistics
• Flock Effect: You gain a +3 bonus to all attack rolls against a target you flank instead of the standard +2, and you grant a +3 bonus when aiding another instead of the standard +2 bonus.
• You can mimic just about any sound or voice. A successful sense motive check opposed by your bluff check allows a listener to determine that the effect is fake.
• Gifted Linguist (Ex) Kenku learn 2 languages each time they gain a rank in Linguistics rather than 1 language.
• Swordtrained (Ex) Tengus are trained from birth in swordplay, and as a result are automatically proficient with sword-like weapons (including bastard swords, daggers, elven curve blades, falchions, greatswords, kukris, longswords, punching daggers, rapiers, scimitars, short swords, and two-bladed swords).

*Kenku Feats*

Lost in the Crowd
_Prerequisite:_ Kenku
_Benefit:_ You gain a +2 bonus to AC when you are adjacent to at least two enemies and/or allies larger than you.

Second Chance
_Prerequisite:_ Kenku
_Benefit:_ Once an encounter, when an attack hits you, force the enemy to reroll the attack roll. The enemy must use the result of the reroll, even if it’s lower.

Nasty Second Chance
_Prerequisite:_ Kenku
_Benefit:_ When you use your second chance feat, the attacker takes a –2 penalty to the new attack roll. At 7th level, this penalty becomes a -3, and at 14th level it becomes -5.[/sblock]

Thanks for your interest, it's encouraging! Other than Rogues, I also encourage you to think about Ninjas (which I did dumb down just a touch), Spelltheives, Factotums, and possibly the Masque class by Spes Magna Games, if you want to play a master of disguise. Tripod Machine's  Fistful of Denarii also has some very good roguish classes to choose from: Bounty Hunter, Corbie, Hunter, Scout, Spy. My problem with most 3rd party stuff is not enough power, instead of too much, so I may spice one of those up if you choose them.

A little more on story, still not with too much detail:
30 years ago, Psionics disappeared from the world of Lot. The Kingdom of Myst, built on it's Psionic might, fell to the Armies of Darius, led by a man named Remus. Soon enough, Remus was made Emperor of Darius. Remus didn't stop at Myst though, and soon had conquered almost everything this side of the Wyrmspire Mountains. However, the Ancient forest lands of Monotar would not fall to even his legions, which had grown powerful with his government reforms (Mandatory Military Service at age 16) and his Solider-Slave recruitment methods (Captured enemy combatants were given the chance to serve as Soldiers to earn their freedom, or otherwise face death or enslavement). Remus declared peace, and that was two years ago.

Other things to know:
• When Psionics vanished, another funny thing happened: All humanoid races aged like humans up till the age of 25 (afterwards, they age as standard for their race). Your character age must be between 19-30 years old.
• Monotar used to be held by the Elves, 500 hundred years ago. They left those lands for another...land...and left it to those Druids and Rangers who would protect it. Of course, Elves are long-lived people, and even though 500 years ago, many left, there are still enough people in the 'process' of leaving, that it is viable to play an Elf. Mainly, the people of Darius call the people of Monotar 'Tree-Huggers'.
• The standard service time in the Darius Legion is 3 years. Solider-Slaves serve for 5, and military career people can serve for even longer. When the game starts, you can be either an ex-Solider (aka Veteran), a recently freed Solider-Slave, or an Equestrian. More on what that all means later. No playing defects, or dishonorably discharged characters.

Edit:
I'd also like you to think about Virtues & Vices (right out of WOD). I can describe them if you need.
*Virtues*
Charity, Faith, Fortitude, Hope, Justice, Prudence, Temperance
*Vices*
Envy, Gluttony, Greed, Lust, Pride, Sloth, Wrath
I also want 5-10 facts about your character. These should be about a sentence or two long, no longer. They tell me about who your character is. It is also the immutable facts about your character. For example, if, for some reason, I have your character's father show up in the game, if one of your facts didn't say anything about his personality, or even mention him, I might make him nice, or mean...whatever I need. (I doubt that scenario will show up). This is so that I can have some room to maneuver for story. No need to strain to get all 10 in there, oh, and they can't effect the rules in anyway. Separated from that, I also want a character goal from ya, however short term that may be. You can change it later on. Oh! One more thing. I don't allow CE, I'm not a fan of CN (but have been known to allow it), and only allow LE, NE alignments if you don't play them stupid evil.

Gosh, I hope that isn't too much! I feel like I'm asking for so much!


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 2, 2011)

I think a factotum might suit quite well, but I'll check the PF rogue archetypes as well (assuming you allow them). I'm thinking of a bit of a corvid stereotype with a mix of curiosity and avarice.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2011)

How about an Eladrin Magus?


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 2, 2011)

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]: Oh, I allow anything pathfinder. Heck, you could even use the Armor as DR rules, I don't care (I think it's underpowered anyways). I'm more about people having fun, and I love options! I also allow most of the material in Unearthed Arcana (not all of it though, mostly just character gen stuff), and book of Experimental Might. Actually, most of the house rules are pulled from those two books.

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]: That sounds fun! Let me plop up Eladrin stats:

[sblock=Eladrin]
*Eladrin:* Creatures of magic with strong ties to nature, Eladrin live in cities in the twilight realm of the Feywild. Their cities lie close enough to the world that they sometimes cross over, appearing briefly in mountain valleys or deep forest glades before fading back into the Feywild. 30 years ago, when the curse of the frozen lands of Lorne was lifted, and Lorne was once again filled with Fey for the first time in over 1,000 years, a permanent Eladrin settlement appeared. 
Play an Eladrin if you want . . .
• to be otherworldly and mysterious.
• to be very good with magic
• to teleport around the battlefield, cloaked in the magic of the Feywild.

*RACIAL TRAITS*
• Average Height: 6´ 4˝–7´ 0˝
• Average Weight: 140–180 lb.
• Ability Scores: +2 Intelligence, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution
• Size: Medium
• Speed: 30 feet
• Vision: Low-light
• Languages: Common, Sylvan
• Skill Bonuses: +2 Knowledge: History, +2 Knowledge: Arcana, +2 Truespeech
• Eladrin Education: Eladrin receive 1 additional skill point at every level.
• Eladrin Will: Eladrin gain a +1 bonus to Will Saves.
• Eladrin Immunities: Eladrin are immune to sleep spells and effects (any sort of effect that would put them to sleep, such as a poison or _sleep_). Eladrin are also immune to spells that require the recipient to be asleep, like _dream_ and _nightmare_. They also receive a +2 racial bonus to all saves against enchantment spells or effects.
• Eladrin Magic: Eladrin receive a +2 racial bonus on caster level checks made to overcome spell resistance. In addition, they receive a +2 racial bonus on skill checks made to identify the properties of magic items, and to create magical items.
• Sleepless: Eladrin do not require sleep; in fact, they couldn’t even if they wanted to. Instead, Eladrin enter a 2.5 hour trance to gain the benefits of an extended rest. They retain complete control of their senses during this trance. Eladrin spellcasters must spend at least 5 hours in a resting trance before they can regain expended spell slots. They retain full awareness during this time.
• Fey Step (Sp): Once per encounter or once every five minutes, as a move action, when not caring anything more than a light load, an Eladrin may teleport 25 feet, although you must be able to clearly see your destination. You may not do this when restrained or otherwise unable to move.

*Eladrin Feats*

Eladrin Soldier
_Prerequisite:_ Eladrin or raised by Eladrin
_Benefit:_ You gain proficiency with all spears, rapiers, and scimitars, and gain a +1 feat bonus to damage rolls with rapiers, scimitars, and all spears. This bonus damage increases to +2 at 7th level, and +3 at 14th level.

Feywild Protection
_Prerequisites:_ Eladrin
_Benefit:_ When you use your fey step power, you gain a +2 racial bonus to your AC until the end of your next turn.

Longstep
_Prerequisites:_ Eladrin, Feywild Protection
_Benefit:_ Your feystep power now teleports you 35 feet.
[/sblock]

Let me also take this moment to explain that time works a little differently in my game. The world also has Two Suns and Two Moons, both of which revolve around the world. Scientifically, it makes no sense, I know.

[sblock=Types of Time]
*-Year:* There are 5 seasons to a year: Winter, Spring, Summer, Shower, Autumn
*-Season:* 5 months to a season.
Winter Months: _Soft Snow_ has snow that is light and powdery, _Heavy Snow_ has snow that is wet, _Deep Snow_ has blizzard like conditions, _Frozen Snow_ has no snow, and the snow melts just enough for everything to freeze (can also be accompanied by sleet and hail) and then it snows again nearer to the end, and _Bright Snow_ has the sun coming out into full view, it hardly snows, and things stop freezing as often.
Spring Months: _Cool Breeze_ have cool breezes from winter & fast winds (maybe even tornados), _Fragrant Breeze_ has plants growing and blooming, _Lovely Breeze_ has animals mating and culturally is celebrated with love based holidays, _Gently Breeze_ has gently breezes, _Warm Breeze_ brings in the warm airs of summer
Summer Months: _Sneaky Sun_ has the second sun coming up sooner than normal,_ Leaping Sun_ has the second sun rising higher in the sky, _High Suns_ has both suns high in the sky bringing a very hot weather, _Falling Sun_ has the second sun going back to its normal spot, _Same Sun_ has the second sun returning to its normal time.
Shower Months: _Hidden Clouds_ has warm rains from clouds that are hardly ever seen, _Angry Clouds_ brings howling monsoons, _Talking Clouds_ has many thunderstorms (and possibly hail and tornados), _Pagliacci Clouds_ brings heavy and constant rain, and _Rainbow Clouds_ brings many rainbows and light cold showers.
Autumn Months: _Changing Leaves_ has the leaves changing colors, _Harvest Leaves_ is when the core harvest season is, _Golden Leaves_ is when the leaves are still on the trees with beautiful colors, _Many Leaves_ has thousands of leaves falling to the ground, and _Leaving Leaves_ has the winds removing leaves from the ground (or people removing them!) and signals frosty mornings and the coming of winter.
*-Month:* 5 weeks to a month.
*-Week:* 5 days to a week, Sunday, Moonday, Midday, Lightday, Darkday
*-Day:* 20 hours to a day, divided into four, 5 hour increments: Light Sun, Two Moon, Bright Sun, One Moon. There are two suns and two moons. During Light Sun, only one sun shines; the light it gives off isn’t very bright, kind of like an overcast day. During Two Moon, both moons can be seen, and one of the moons gives off light that is bright enough that people can continue daily activities; the sky is still dark however. During Bright Sun, both suns appear, giving off enough light together that it is similar to our sun. During One Moon, only one moon appears, which waxes and wanes and gives light like our moon.
*-Hours:* There are 100 minutes to an hour
*-Minutes:* There are 100 seconds to a minute 
*-Round:* There are 10 seconds to a round. This is a game mechanic only.
*-Seconds:* These work like normal.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 2, 2011)

[MENTION=57862]goblins85[/MENTION] this is how you do spoiler tags:

{sblock=spoiler or whatever title you wish to give it} What you wish to hide.{/sblock}


Replace { with[ and } with ].

Also, could you give some info on those house rules, i.e the new skills and the vices and virtues?


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 2, 2011)

[MENTION=21938]Dr Simon[/MENTION]: Also, Rite Publishing's   Taskshaper class is similar to the Factotum class; you can duplicate just about any class ability you see.

Sorry for the suggestions, I know they can cost money, I'm just such a huge fan of 3rd party materials, I'm always suggesting them! Not that, of course, I expect you to download each of these and look them over.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 3, 2011)

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]: Hey thanks! I'll go back and add spoiler buttons to those long entries. At your request, here are my house rules:

[sblock=House Rules]
We'll be using Grace Points and Health Points instead of Hit Points: 
*Determining Grace points and Health Points*
At first level, you gain an amount of health points equal to your constitution score plus your constitution modifier plus 1. At first level, you gain a number of grace points equal to your class’s hit dice (10 for fighters, 6 for wizards, etc.). At each level afterwards, you gain an amount of health points equal to your constitution modifier plus 1 and a number of grace points equal to whatever you roll for your class’s hit dice; if you roll a 1, treat it as a 2. Anything else that gives you bonus hit points (like toughness) now gives you bonus grace points.
*How Grace Points work*
	Grace points take damage first, and heals first. Grace points can be healed by taking a short rest;  A short rest is 5 minutes long, you can take as many short rests per day as you want, you have to rest during a short rest. You can stand guard, sit in place, ride on a wagon or other vehicle, or do other tasks that don’t require much exertion. After a short rest, you renew your encounter powers, and heals a number of Grace Points equal to your level plus your constitution modifier.

Grace hit points can also be spent to:
Cost---------------Benefit
2------------------Move an extra 5 feet at the end of any action that you take to move. This does not stack.
5------------------Gain a +2 bonus to an Acrobatics, Swim or Climb check.
10-----------------Take an extra move action
20-----------------Reroll any Acrobatics, Swim or Climb check.
20 × spell level-----Cast any spell that you have already cast

*How Health Points work*
Health points take damage after all grace hit points are gone, and only heal after grace hit points are fully healed; _THERE IS ONE EXCEPTION!_ Your Health Points heal first if they are at a negative number when you receive the healing! If you heal your max in grace points, anything left over heals health points. You naturally heal your level in Health hit points for every 5 hours of rest you receive.

We’ll be using action points
*How action points work:*
•	You receive a number of action points equal to 5+1/2 your level.
•	You can spend only one action point a round.
•	You can spend an action point before you roll any d20 to gain a +1d6 bonus to your roll or immediately afterwards to gain a +1d4. For forum posting, that means if you roll a d20, and I tell you your result will not succeed, you may then spend an action point to roll a 1d4 to boost the roll.
•	Action points reset each time you level up. Use em’ or lose em’!
•	You can also spend an action point to instantly stabilize.
•	At 7th level, you gain +2d6 / +2d4.
•	At 14th level, you gain +3d6 / +3d4

*Automatic proficiencies and skills*
Due to their mandatory military service, all characters receive proficiencies with the following weapons and armor:
Armor and Shields: Parade Armor, Chain Shirt, Heavy wooden Shield (not metal)
Weapons: Dagger, Punching Dagger, Gladius, Short Spear, Short Bow, Bolas

One of Emperor Remus’s declarations has been: “Soldiers of the Imperial Legion will be kind and courteous to the general population!” To meet this goal, he has gone to great lengths to ensure that every solider attends seminars on Sensitivity Training; every character not only has Diplomacy as a class skill, but also receives 1 free rank in diplomacy at character creation. Characters who already have Diplomacy as a class skill also receive a +1 bonus to Diplomacy checks.

In addition, during their time working in the public sector, soldiers are taught other skills pertaining to the position they held at that time. Some soldiers also choose to stay on longer than their mandatory 3 years, and they get out of public sector work, choosing instead to serve the military in a greater capacity.
•	Soldiers who served in law enforcement as guards for public offices, investigators, or even lawyers, receive Knowledge: Culture as a class skill with 1 free rank in it at character creation. Characters who already have Knowledge: Culture as a class skill also receive a +1 bonus to Knowledge: Culture checks. 
•	Soldiers who served as enforcers (police officers) and on the vice squad of the investigator side of law enforcement receive Knowledge: Streetwise as a class skill with 1 free rank in it at character creation. Characters who already have Knowledge: Streetwise as a class skill also receive a +1 bonus to Knowledge: Streetwise checks.
•	Soldiers who served as guards for celebrations, or who decided to extend their military careers and serve in the Diplomatic Corps, receive Knowledge: Politics as a class skill with 1 free rank in it at character creation. Characters who already have Knowledge: Politics as a class skill also receive a +1 bonus to Knowledge: Politics checks.
•	Soldiers who served the Angelothiac church in any capacity receive Knowledge: Religion as a class skill with 1 free rank in it at character creation. Characters who already have Knowledge: Religion as a class skill also receive a +1 bonus to Knowledge: Religion checks.
•	Soldiers who decided to extend their military careers but still serve in the public sector serve in the Urbanus Corp. They receive Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering as a class skill with 1 free rank in it at character creation. Characters who already have Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering as a class skill also receive a +1 bonus to Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering checks.
•	Soldiers who decided to extend their military careers and serve as officers receive Knowledge: Tactics as a class skill with 1 free rank in it at character creation. Characters who already have Knowledge: Tactics as a class skill also receive a +1 bonus to Knowledge: Tactics checks.
•	Soldiers who decided to extend their military careers and serve in the Commando Corp receive Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering as a class skill with 1 free rank in it at character creation. Characters who already have Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering as a class skill also receive a +1 bonus to Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering checks.

*Social Standings*
Your character’s social standing is determined by their military service. (NOTE: The following classes have to be Equestrians: Cavaliers, Marshals, and Knights)
•	Soldiers of Darius receive, upon the end of their service, 4 square miles of land, credit for 1 horse or 5 different pastoral/pack animals (cattle, sheep, or oxen, any mix, and sex) and 3000 military credits (gp) for building materials and tools. It is very rare for Soldiers to be able to name their destination (you won't). Some soldiers (sometimes foolishly, sometimes not) sell the gifts they receive from the government for money, but cannot attempt to do this until they have at least seen their new property. Some relocate their families to this new land. 
•	Soldier Slaves are enemy combatants who decided to serve as soldiers and become citizens of Darius instead of being either executed or made to fight in the gladiatorial games. Upon the end of their service, they receive their freedom, their Darius citizenship, and a magic brand which designates them as free-men, displayed in a commonly seen place, such as the face or hands. Despite not being given much else, citizens within Darius look upon ex-soldier slaves with pride and honor. Any who would call them traitors of their homelands are severely fined and publicly punished, if they aren’t dead already (typically through their execution or in the gladiatorial games). The magic brand gives you a +2 bonus to all Diplomacy roles made against Darius citizens and their allies, a +2 bonus to all Intimidate rolls made against the enemies of Darius, and a +2 bonus to all saving throws made to resist compulsion and paralysis spells and effects. 
•	Equestrians are those who choose to extend their military service, took a leadership position, and then proceeded to do something that not only was for the betterment of the military and the empire, but did so with bravery, heroism, good tactics, original thinking and intelligence. For this act, they were rewarded with the rank of Equestrian (Knight). Equestrians receive 8 square miles of land, 1 heavy combat trained horse, 6 pastoral/pack animals (cattle, sheep, or oxen, any mix), 40,000 military credits for building materials and tools, and two servants paid for by the government (chosen by me). Equestrians also carry the burden of enforcing the laws in their providence and collecting taxes (of which they receive 5%). Many people under their care also bring other issues for them to decide upon (though this isn’t legally required of them). I need ONE character to be an Equestrian, and ONE only.

*Starting Equipment*
Magic Token: All who served in the Military have a magical token, traditionally worn about the neck, that not only identify them, but can also hold other bits of information. If a character receives military credit at the game’s beginning, this information is recorded here. Major banks also show a person’s funds with this necklace, which can be assumed to be deposited at the game’s beginning if the player so chooses. It should be noted that most places still only accept coinage.
Starting Funds: Everyone starts with 100gp.
Default starting equipment: All character’s start with the following equipment for free.
Weapons and Armor: Gladius, punching dagger, shortspear, short bow, 10 arrow, bolas, 'chain shirt or parade armor', helmet, heavy wooden shield.
Standard Equipment: Cloak, bathing and shaving kit, weapon polishing kit, repair kit (with needle, thread, spare leather cords, etc.), tined spoon, tin bowl, cooking pot, bag of food rations lasting one week, knapsack, a fully filled wineskin or water canteen, hobnail boots, and a forked, 6-ft. pole to carry much of the gear with when marching.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Breathers]
Breather moments give a PC a chance to gather himself – to mentally regroup, collect their thoughts, and to take stock of the situation. A breather takes a standard action, can only be done once an encounter, must be used while conscious, cannot be used outside of combat, and can be used to do any one of the following things:
•	Heal an amount of grace hit points equal to 5 + their level + their constitution modifier, minimum 7 GHP
•	Gain a bonus to damage equal to +1 plus an additional +1 per four levels to all their damage rolls on the next round
•	Gain a bonus to attack rolls equal to +1 plus an additional +1 per four levels to all their attack rolls on the next round
•	Gain a +1 bonus to one spell’s DC on the next round.
•	Get a second chance to make a saving throw against a spell; this kicks in automatically at the earliest opportunity if affected by a mind-affecting spell, even if told to do otherwise.
[/sblock]
*New/Retooled Skills:*
[sblock=Common Sense (Wisdom)]You make prudent and sensible decisions using your sound judgment, memorize information, and can recognize bad ideas.
Everyone has Common Sense as a class skill
Recognize Bad Idea: The DC to recognize a bad idea, and why it is a bad, is 10, although this DC can be lowered if the idea is a particularly a bad idea.
Make A Sensible Decision: Once a session, when you are stuck, you may make a DC 25 Common Sense check. If you succeed, the DM gives you one hint to help you move along.
Memorize/Recall:When you wish to memorize an important piece of information, consult the following table. Memorization takes 1 minute; to reduce the time to a full-round action, increase the DC by 10. To recall information that you didn’t memorize, use the same chart, but increase the DC by 5.
Details-----------------DC
Easy-------------------5
Moderately Difficult-----10
Difficult----------------15
Impossible--------------20
Break Mind Control: While under the effect of anything that would make your character act in a matter that is strongly against their moral code (like attacking your friends or not killing a life-long enemy) you may make a common sense check against the effect’s initial DC. One degree of success means your character does nothing at all, two degrees of success means your character does nothing at all and gets another will save, and three of more degrees of success means your character can make a move action and gets another will save.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Endurance (Constitution, Armor Check Penalty)] How to gain it as a class skill:
If you gain the Endurance Feat due to your class, or receive a +2 Fortitude Bonus from your class at 1st level, you gain Endurance as a class skill.

How Endurance as a skill works:
Make an Endurance check to stave off ill effects and to push yourself beyond normal physical limits. You can hold your breath for long periods of time, forestall the debilitating effects of hunger and thirst, and swim or tread water for extended periods. Some environmental hazards—including extreme temperatures, violent weather, and diseases—require you to make an Endurance check to resist and delay debilitating effects. 
Force March: In a day of normal walking, a character walks for 8 hours. The rest of the daylight time is spent making and breaking camp, resting, and eating. A character can walk for more than 8 hours in a day by making a forced march. For each hour of marching beyond 8 hours, an Endurance check (DC 10, +2 per extra hour) is required. If the check fails, the character takes 1d6 points of nonlethal damage. A character who takes any nonlethal damage from a forced march becomes fatigued. Eliminating the nonlethal damage also eliminates the fatigue, although nonlethal damage from a forced march cannot be recovered until the character gets 8 hours of rest. It's possible for a character to march into unconsciousness by pushing himself too hard.
Hold Breath: You can hold your breath for a number of rounds equal to twice your Constitution score, but only if you do nothing other than take move actions or free actions. If you take a standard action or a full-round action (such as making an attack), the remainder of the duration for which you can hold your breath is reduced by 1 round. (Effectively, a character in combat can hold his breath only half as long as normal.) After that period of time, you must make a DC 10 Endurance check every round to continue holding your breath. Each round, the DC for that check increases by 2. If you fail the Endurance check, you must breathe, and if you are unable to breathe, you begin to drown/suffocate. In the first round, you fall unconscious (0 hp). In the following round, you drop to –1 hit points and are dying. In the third round, you drown/suffocate and die.
Ignore Hunger: Medium characters need about a pound of decent food per day to avoid starvation. (Small characters need half as much.) A character can go without food for 3 days plus an amount equal to his Constitution modifier (minimum 1), in growing discomfort. After this time, the character must make an Endurance check each day (DC 10, +2 for each previous check) or take 1d6 points of nonlethal damage. Characters that take an amount of nonlethal damage equal to their total hit points begin to take lethal damage instead. Characters who have taken nonlethal damage from lack of food are fatigued. Nonlethal damage from starvation cannot be recovered until the character gets food—not even magic that restores hit points heals this damage.
Ignore Thirst: In normal climates, Medium characters need at least a gallon of fluids per day to avoid dehydration. (Small characters need half as much.) In very hot climates, characters need three times as much water to avoid dehydration. A character can go without water for a number of days equal to his Constitution modifier (minimum 1). After this time, the character must make a Endurance check each hour (DC 10, +2 for each previous check) or take 1d6 points of nonlethal damage. Characters that take an amount of nonlethal damage equal to their total hit points begin to take lethal damage instead. Characters who have taken nonlethal damage from lack of water are fatigued. Nonlethal damage from dehydration cannot be recovered until the character gets water—not even magic that restores hit points heals this damage.
Keep Running: You can run for a number of rounds equal to your Constitution score, but after that you must make a DC 10 Endurance check to continue running. You must check again each round in which you continue to run, and the DC of this check increases by 1 for each check you have made. When you fail this check, you must stop running. A character who has run to his limit must rest for 1 minute (10 rounds) before running again. During a rest period, a character can move no faster than a normal move action.
Regain Consciousness: A character who was dying but who has stopped losing hit points each round and still has negative hit points is stabilized. The character is no longer dying, but is still unconscious. If the character has become stable because of aid from another character (such as a Heal check or magical healing), then the character no longer loses hit points. The character can make a DC 10 Endurance check each hour to become conscious and disabled (even though his hit points are still negative). The character takes a penalty on this roll equal to his negative hit point total. If a character has become stable on his own and hasn't had help, he is still at risk of losing hit points. Each hour he can make an Endurance check to become stable (as a character that has received aid), but each failed check causes him to lose 2 hit points.
Resist the Cold: An unprotected character in cold weather (below 40° F) must make an Endurance check each hour (DC 15, +1 per previous check) or take 1d6 points of nonlethal damage. A character who has the Survival skill may receive a bonus on this check and might be able to apply this bonus to other characters as well. In conditions of severe cold or exposure (below 0° F), an unprotected character must make an Endurance check once every 10 minutes (DC 15, +1 per previous check), taking 1d6 points of nonlethal damage on each failed check. A character who has the Survival skill may receive a bonus on this check and might be able to apply this bonus to other characters as well. Characters wearing a cold weather outfit only need check once per hour for cold and exposure damage. 
Extreme cold (below –20° F) deals 1d6 points of lethal damage per minute to an unprotected character. Protected characters must make an Endurance check once every minute (DC 15, +1 per previous check), taking 1d6 points of nonlethal damage on each failed check.
Cold exposure deals nonlethal damage to the victim. A character cannot recover from the damage dealt by a cold environment until she gets out of the cold and warms up again. Once a character has taken an amount of nonlethal damage equal to her total hit points, any further damage from a cold environment is lethal damage. A character who takes any nonlethal damage from cold or exposure is beset by frostbite or hypothermia and is fatigued. These penalties end when the character recovers the nonlethal damage she took from the cold exposure.
Resist the Heat: A character in very hot conditions (above 90° F) must make an Endurance check each hour (DC 15, +1 for each previous check) or take 1d4 points of nonlethal damage. Characters wearing heavy clothing or armor of any sort take a –4 penalty on their checks. A character with the Survival skill may receive a bonus on this check and might be able to apply this bonus to other characters as well. Characters reduced to unconsciousness begin taking lethal damage instead. 
In severe heat (above 110° F), a character must make a Endurance check once every 10 minutes (DC 15, +1 for each previous check) or take 1d4 points of nonlethal damage. Characters wearing heavy clothing or armor of any sort take a –4 penalty on their checks. A character with the Survival skill may receive a bonus on this check and might be able to apply this bonus to other characters as well. Characters reduced to unconsciousness begin taking lethal damage instead. 
Extreme heat (air temperature over 140° F, fire, boiling water, lava) deals lethal damage. Breathing air in these temperatures deals 1d6 points of fire damage per minute. In addition, a character must make an Endurance save every 5 minutes (DC 15, +1 per previous check) or take 1d4 points of nonlethal damage. Those wearing heavy clothing or any sort of armor take a –4 penalty on their checks.
Heat deals nonlethal damage that cannot be recovered from until the character gets cooled off (reaches shade, survives until nightfall, gets doused in water, is targeted by endure elements, and so forth). Once a character has taken an amount of nonlethal damage equal to her total hit points, any further damage from a hot environment is lethal damage. A character who takes any nonlethal damage from heat exposure now suffers from heatstroke and is fatigued. These penalties end when the character recovers from the nonlethal damage she took from the heat.
Sleep in Armor: You can sleep while wearing armor by succeeding at an Endurance check. The DC is 10 for light armor, 15 for medium, and 20 for heavy. If you fail, you can’t fall asleep, are fatigued, and cannot try again for another hour (although you could take the armor off and sleep that way)
Stabilize: Creatures that have negative hit points and have not stabilized are dying. A dying creature can take no actions. On the character's next turn, after being reduced to negative hit points (but not dead), and on all subsequent turns, the character must make a DC 10 Endurance check to become stable. The character takes a penalty on this roll equal to his negative hit point total. A character that is stable does not need to make this check. A natural 20 on this check is an automatic success. If the character fails this check, he loses 2 hit points. If a dying creature has an amount of negative hit points equal to or greater than its Constitution score, it risks losing a limb. If a creature has an amount of negative hit points equal to or greater than its Constitution score for more than an hour, and is not conscious, it dies.
Swim/Tread Water: Each hour you swim, you must succeed at a DC: 15 Endurance check (or DC: 20 swim check) or take 1d6 points of non-lethal damage. Each consecutive hour of swimming raises the DC by 2. A character who takes any nonlethal damage in this manner becomes fatigued. Eliminating the nonlethal damage also eliminates the fatigue, although this nonlethal damage cannot be recovered until the character gets 8 hours of rest.
_Action_
No action is required when making an Endurance check
_Try Again_
You can’t try again until circumstances change or a certain amount of time has elapsed.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Heal (Other uses)]Restore Hit Points (DC 15): With a healer’s kit, if a character has lost hit points, the character can restore some of them. A successful check, as a full-round action, restores 5 hit points plus 2 for every five over the DC the healer gets. The number restored can never exceed the character's full normal total of hit points. This application of the skill can be used successfully on a character only once per day.
Revive Dazed, Stunned, or Unconscious Character (DC 15): With a healer’s kit, the character can remove the dazed, stunned, or unconscious condition from a character. This check is a standard action. A successful check removes the dazed, stunned, or unconscious condition from an affected character. The character can't revive an unconscious character who is at -1 hit points or lower without first stabilizing the character.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Initiative (Dexterity, Armor Check Penalty)]How to gain it as a class skill:
If you receive a +2 Reflex Bonus from your class at 1st level, or if your class EVER grants you a bonus to Initiative, you gain Initiative as a class skill.
Start Combat: At the start of a battle, each combatant makes an initiative check. Characters act in order, counting down from highest result to lowest. In every round that follows, the characters act in the same order (unless a character takes an action that results in his or her initiative changing). If two or more combatants have the same initiative check result, the combatant with the highest Dexterity should roll again to determine which one of them goes before the other. (NOTE: I understand forum combat sometimes uses different Initiative rules, so I am open to suggestions)
Danger Sense: Once a round, when being attacked with a precision-based damage attack (such as Strafe, Ambush, or Sneak Attack), you may attempt to negate the extra precision-based damage as an immediate action with an Initiative check versus a DC of 15 + the total number of extra dice from the precision attack + the attacker's Dexterity modifier + the attacker’s HD.
Once a round, when you are flat-footed, you may attempt to negate your flat-footed condition against a single attack as an immediate action. Unlike most immediate actions, you can use this ability when flat-footed. The DC to prevent being flat-footed against a single attack is 10 plus the attacker's total Attack Bonus (not their Base Attack Bonus).
Avoid Feint: When an opponent attempts to feint in combat, you may oppose his Bluff check with an Initiative check. If you meet or beat his check result, his feint attempt fails.
_Action_
Making an Initiative check to start combat requires no action. Danger Sense is an immediate action. Unlike most immediate actions, you may use it when you are flat-footed, but only to prevent being flat-footed. You may not attempt to prevent a sneak attack when flat-footed. Avoid Feint occurs when an opponent attempts to Feint in combat.
_Try Again_
You may not try again when using Initiative
[/sblock]

[sblock=Knowledge (Retooled and New Knowledges)]
You are educated in one field of study and are capable of answering both simple and complex questions. Like the Craft, Perform, and Profession skills, Knowledge actually encompasses a number of unrelated skills. Knowledge represents a study of some body of lore, possibly an academic or even scientific discipline. Below are listed typical fields of study.
    * Arcana (aberrations, ancient mysteries, magic traditions, arcane symbols, constructs, dragons, magical beasts)
    * Architecture & Engineering (buildings, aqueducts, bridges, fortifications, setting explosives)
    * Culture (legends, personalities, inhabitants, laws, customs, traditions, humanoids. *Replaces Knowledge: Local*)
    * Geography (lands, terrain, climate, people, navigation)
    * History (wars, colonies, migrations, founding of cities, events, personalities, and cultures of the past)
    * Monster Lore (identify the strengths and weaknesses of any monster *Gained if you also gain ALL of the following as class skills. Knowledge: Arcane, Nature, Planes and Religion*)
    * Nature (animals, fey, giants, monstrous humanoids, plants, seasons and cycles, weather, vermin)
    * Planes (the Inner Planes, the Outer Planes, the Astral Plane, the Ethereal Plane, outsiders, planar magic)
    * Politics (Law, legislation, litigation, and legal rights. Political and governmental institutions and processes. *Replaces Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty*)
    * Religion (church laws and hierarchy, gods and goddesses, mythic history, ecclesiastic tradition, holy symbols, undead)
    * Science (Astronomy, chemistry, mathematics, physics, as well as the ability to identify various technological devices. *Gained if you gain any of the following as class skills: Arcana, Architecture & Engineering, Geography, Nature, Planes, Religion) *
    * Streetwise (Thief and Slaver culture, local underworld personalities and events, where to sell blackmarket goods. *Replaces Knowledge: Local*)
    * Tactics (tactical doctrine for small units, basic fortifications, study of historical battles. *Gained if your class has the Good Base Attack Bonus progression i.e., +1 at its 1st level. I will also give it out to other classes or choices made by you for your class.*)
    * Trade (procedures, investment strategies, price of goods, shipping routes, trade company structures. *Replaces Appraise*)

Table: Knowledge Skill DC's
Task-----------------------------------------------------Knowledge Skill---DC
Know local rulers, and popular locations -------------------Culture-----------10
Know a common rumor or local tradition -------------------Culture-----------15
Know hidden organizations, rulers, and locations------------Culture-----------20
Identify a monster’s abilities and weaknesses--------------Monster Lore------10 + twice the monster’s CR
Know current common laws and politicians-----------------Politics-----------10
Know proper courtroom etiquette-------------------------Politics------------15
Know all previous politicians and laws---------------------Politics------------20
Know where to sell illegal goods at for a high price---------Streetwise--------15
Know a particular underworld element by their deeds-------Streetwise--------20 – the character’s level
Tactical positioning--------------------------------------Tactics------------10
Prepare cover-------------------------------------------Tactics------------15 
Set ambush---------------------------------------------Tactics------------15 + target creatures Int bonus 
Negate surprise round------------------------------------Tactics-----------15 + 5 for each other person benefiting 
Know current price of common market goods--------------Trade-------------10
Know trade route----------------------------------------Trade-------------15
Theorize future price of common market goods-------------Trade------------20

*Knowledge: Architecture & Engineering (New Use)*
Check: Setting a simple explosive to blow up at a certain spot doesn't require a check, but connecting and setting a detonator does. Also, placing an explosive for maximum effect against a structure calls for a check, as does disarming an explosive device.
Set Detonator: Most explosives require a detonator to go off. Connecting a detonator to an explosive requires a Knowledge: Engineering check (DC 10). Failure means that the explosive fails to go off as planned. Failure by 10 or more means the explosive goes off as the detonator is being installed. A character can make an explosive difficult to disarm. To do so, the character chooses the disarm DC before making his or her check to set the detonator (it must be higher than 10). The character's DC to set the detonator is equal to the disarm DC.
Place Explosive Device: Carefully placing an explosive against a fixed structure (a stationary, unattended inanimate object) can maximize the damage dealt by exploiting vulnerabilities in the structure's construction. The DM makes the check (so that the character doesn't know exactly how well he or she has done). On a result of 15 or higher, the explosive deals double damage to the structure against which it is placed. On a result of 25 or higher, it deals triple damage to the structure. In all cases, it deals normal damage to all other targets within its burst radius.
Disarm Explosive Device: Disarming an explosive that has been set to go off requires a Knowledge: Engineering check. The DC is usually 10, unless the person who set the detonator chose a higher disarm DC. If the character fails the check, he or she does not disarm the explosive. If the character fails by more than 5, the explosive goes off.
Special: A character can take 10 when using the Knowledge: Engineering skill, but can't take 20.  A character without a demolitions kit takes a -4 penalty on Knowledge: Engineering checks made for demolition purposes. Making an explosive requires the Craft (alchemy) skill.
Time: Setting a detonator is usually a full-round action. Placing an explosive device takes 1 minute or more, depending on the scope of the job. 

*Knowledge (Monster Lore)*
You can use this skill to identify monsters and their special powers or vulnerabilities. In general, the DC of such a check equals 10 + twice the monster’s CR. For common monsters, such as goblins, the DC of this check equals 5 + twice the monster’s CR. For particularly rare monsters, such as the Tarrasque, the DC of this check equals 15 + twice the monster’s CR or more. A successful check allows you to remember a bit of useful information about that monster. For every 5 points by which your check result exceeds the DC, you recall another piece of useful information.

*Knowledge (Tactics)*
In any case when someone with the Knowledge (tactics) skill is opposing the attempt of the character to use this skill, add the opposing Knowledge (tactics) bonus to the DC of the task.
Negate surprise round: At the beginning of combat, if you are surprised, you may make a Knowledge (tactics) roll to act during the surprise round as an immediate action. If you succeed on a DC 15 check, you may act during that round. For every 5 points by which you exceed the DC of 15, one other person in your party may also act during the surprise round. Note that acting in the surprise round is limited to a single move or standard action.
Tactical positioning: When combat begins, but before initiative has been rolled, you may attempt a Knowledge (tactics) roll to maximize your starting position advantage. With a successful DC 15 check, you may move any one ally with 30 feet five feet in any direction, as long as it doesn’t place the figure in an impossible position (eg, inside a fire, over a cliff, in the same square as a target, etc.). For every five points by which you exceed the DC of 15, you may move another ally five feet in any direction, subject to the same restrictions.
Set ambush: With ten minutes to prepare, you may make a Knowledge (tactics) roll to establish and execute an effective ambush. The DC is 15 plus the highest Int bonus or Knowledge (tactics) bonus among the target creatures, modified by terrain and available cover at the GM’s discretion. Success grants you and your comrades a surprise round in which to act against your targets.
Prepare cover: With one hour to prepare, you may make a Knowledge (tactics) roll to set up basic earthworks, screens, barricades, and other bits of cover. The DC to do so is 10. For every single point by which the DC is exceeded, one square gains +1 cover. No square may have more than 4 points added to its initial cover bonus.
Special: A character may only make one Knowledge (tactics) roll per encounter. This means it may be used for only one of the first three options by any character in any combat. Multiple characters may attempt different uses, however, though each may attempt only one.

*Knowledge: Science (or an appropriate Craft skill)*
_Repairing Items with the broken condition:_
Check: The DC is set by the DM. In general, simple repairs have a DC of 10 to 15 and require no more than a few minutes to accomplish. More complex repair work has a DC of 20 or higher and can require an hour or more to complete. Making repairs also involves a monetary cost when spare parts or new components are needed.  If the DM decides this isn't necessary for the type of repair the character is attempting, then no money is needed.
Repair Task (Example)------------------Cost----Repair DC---Time
Simple (tool, simple weapon)------------1 GP----10---------1 min.
Moderate (armor, complex weapon)-----5 GP----15---------10 min.
Complex (masterwork armor or weapon)-60 GP---20---------1 hr.
Advanced (magical armor or weapon)---500 GP--25---------10 hr.
Jury-Rig: A character can choose to attempt jury-rigged, or temporary, repairs. Doing this reduces the Knowledge: Science check DC by 5, and allows the character to make the checks in as little as a full-round action. However, a jury-rigged repair can only fix a single problem with a check, and the temporary repair only lasts until the end of the current scene or encounter. The jury-rigged object must be fully repaired thereafter. The DC for this is at least 15. The jury-rig application of the Knowledge: Science skill can be used untrained.
Try Again: Yes, though in some specific cases, the DM may decide that a failed check has negative ramifications that prevent repeated checks.
Special: A character can take 10 or take 20 on a Knowledge: Science check to make repairs. When making a Knowledge: Science check to accomplish a jury-rig repair, a character can't take 20. Repairs requires a tool kit, depending on the task. If the character do not have the appropriate tools, he or she takes a -4 penalty on the check.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Other House Rules]
*Firearms:*
Firearms are not new devices in Lot, but their affordability is. Now, many peasants can protect their own homes with these useful devices. While not cheap by any means, many find them to be a wise investment, and they are cheaper than they were before.
Firearm Proficiency: The firearm proficiency feat gives you proficiency with all Firearms. If your starting class grants you proficiency with martial weapons at first level, you may instead be proficient with firearms. If you are not proficient with firearms, in addition to the -4 you normally receive, you also are unable to reload them.
Exploding Dice and Touch attacks: Whenever you deal damage with a firearm and roll maximum on any damage die, you roll the damage die again and add the result of the new roll to the total. If you roll maximum on new rolls, continue to roll new rolls, adding to the damage each time. Firearms also make ranged touch attacks within their first range increment.
Misfire:  Firearms are prone to misfire. If a character rolls a natural 1 on an attack roll using a firearm, the weapon misfires and gains the broken condition. If you roll 1 again while the firearm has the broken condition, it jams, and cannot be fired again until it is thoroughly cleaned, which takes 10 minutes. Weapons exposed to a wet environment (like rain or heavy snowfall) misfire on a roll of 1, 2, or 3. Weapons submerged in water cannot be fired until completely dried, which takes 10 minutes.

*Mana Potions:*
Minor Mana Potion
Aura: Faint (no School); CL: 4
Slot:-; Price: 100 gp; Weight:-
Description: This potion has different effects depending on who drinks it. A spell caster who drinks this potion regains one first level spell slot (if spontaneous) or recall one first level spell (for spell casters that prepare spells). If a character with a Ki Pool or Energy Pool Drinks it they regain 1 point. If the character has rage or bardic music, they regain 1 round.
Special: If you have more than one of the above abilities, only one is restored. You cannot regain more than you have lost.
Construction: Requirements: Brew Potion, Mnemonic Enhancer; Cost: 50 Gp

Lesser Mana Potion
Aura: Moderate (no School); CL: 8
Slot:-; Price: 900 gp; Weight:-
Description: This potion has different effects depending on who drinks it. A spell caster who drinks this potion regains 3 levels worth of spell slots (3 first level spells,1 first and 1 second level spell, or 1 third level spell; if spontaneous) or recall 3 levels worth of spell slots (3 first level spells,1 first and 1 second level spell, or 1 third level spell; for spell casters that prepare spells). If a character with a Ki Pool or Energy Pool Drinks it they regain 2 point. If the character has rage or bardic music, they regain 3 round.
Special: If you have more than one of the above abilities, only one is restored. You cannot regain more than you have lost.
Construction: Requirements: Brew Potion, Mnemonic Enhancer; Cost: 450 Gp

Standard Mana Potion
Aura: Moderate (no School); CL: 12
Slot:-; Price: 2500 gp; Weight:-
Description: This potion has different effects depending on who drinks it. A spell caster who drinks this potion regains 5 levels worth of spell slots (5 first level spells,1 first and 2 second level spell, 1 second and 1 third level spell, 1 fifth level spell, etc.; if spontaneous) or recall 5 levels worth of spell slots (5 first level spells,1 first and 2 second level spell, 1 second and 1 third level spell, 1 fifth level spell, etc.; for spell casters that prepare spells). If a character with a Ki Pool or Energy Pool Drinks it they regain 3 point. If the character has rage or bardic music, they regain 5 round.
Special: If you have more than one of the above abilities, only one is restored. You cannot regain more than you have lost.
Construction: Requirements: Brew Potion, Mnemonic Enhancer; Cost: 1250 Gp

Greater Mana Potion
Aura: Strong (no School); CL: 16
Slot:-; Price: 4900 gp; Weight:-
Description: This potion has different effects depending on who drinks it. A spell caster who drinks this potion regains 7 levels worth of spell slots (7 first level spells,3 first and 2 second level spell, 2 second and 1 third level spell,1 seventh level spell, etc.; if spontaneous) or recall 7 levels worth of spell slots (7 first level spells,3 first and 2 second level spell, 2 second and 1 third level spell, 1 seventh level spell, etc.; for spell casters that prepare spells). If a character with a Ki Pool or Energy Pool Drinks it they regain 4 point. If the character has rage or bardic music, they regain 7 round.
Special: If you have more than one of the above abilities, you only one is restored. You cannot regain more than you have lost.
Construction: Requirements: Brew Potion, Mnemonic Enhancer; Cost: 2450 Gp

Super Mana Potion
Aura: Strong (no School); CL: 20
Slot:-; Price: 8100 gp; Weight:-
Description: This potion has different effects depending on who drinks it. A spell caster who drinks this potion regains 9 levels worth of spell slots (9 first level spells,3 first and 3 second level spell, 3 second and 1 third level spell,1 ninth level spell, etc.; if spontaneous) or recall 9 levels worth of spell slots ((9 first level spells,3 first and 3 second level spell, 3 second and 1 third level spell,1 ninth level spell, etc.; for spell casters that prepare spells). If a character with a Ki Pool or Energy Pool Drinks it they regain 5 point. If the character has rage or bardic music, they regain 9 rounds.
Special: If you have more than one of the above abilities, you only one is restored. You cannot regain more than you have lost.
Construction: Requirements: Brew Potion, Mnemonic Enhancer; Cost: 4050 Gp

*Talking someone out of an enchantment spell*
If you can tell that someone's behavior is being influenced by an enchantment effect (by using the sense motive skill) than you have a chance of talking them out of it with a diplomacy or intimidate check, with the DC being the DC of the spell. If you succeed, the victim gets another saving throw with a +1 bonus, plus an additional +1 for every 5 you beat the DC by.

*No confirming critical hits*

*Healing Magic*
When subject to any Cure wounds spell, you heal an additional amount equal to your level + your constitution modifier (Minimum 1).

*When you level up, you gain a +1 bonus to one ability score at every EVEN level, and you gain a feat at EVERY SINGLE LEVEL. For the ability score boost, you may not choose the same ability score as you did last level*

*Crawling:*You can crawl up to half you speed a move action.

*Flight:*
	Recipients of the Fly, Mass Fly, and Overland Flight spells also receive the Hover and Wingover feats during the spell’s duration.
	Creatures with Perfect maneuverability have the following abilities: No minimum forward speed, the ability to stay in one place while airborne and indefinitely as if they were standing, the ability to move backward without turning around, the ability to turn whenever they want and however much they want without consuming any movement, can move up at their full flight speed at any angle they want, and can move down at any angle they want.
	Recipients of Gaseous Form spell gain perfect maneuverability for the spell’s duration.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Virtues and Vices]
Virtues
When creating your character, choose one of the seven Virtues detailed here as your character’s defining quality. This is not to say that she may not have other worthwhile or altruistic qualities, but her defining Virtue is the one that most clearly evokes her basic beliefs.

Charity
-Description: True Charity comes from sharing gifts with others, be it money or possessions, or simply giving time to help another in need. A charitable character is guided by her compassion to share what she has in order to improve the plight of those around her. Charitable individuals are guided by the principle of treating others as they would be treated themselves. By sharing gifts and taking on the role of the good Samaritan, they hope to cultivate goodwill in others, and the gifts they give will eventually return to them in their hour of need. Your character regains all spent Action points whenever she helps another at the risk of loss or harm to herself. It isn’t enough to share what your character has in abundance. She must make a real sacrifice in terms of time, possessions or energy, or she must risk life and limb to help another. 
-Other Names: Compassion, mercy 
-Possessed by: Philanthropists, saints, soup-kitchen workers 

Faith
-Description: Those with Faith know that the universe is not random, meaningless chaos, but ordered by a higher power. No matter how horrifying the world might be, everything has its place in the Plan and ultimately serves that Purpose. This Virtue does not necessarily involve belief in a personified deity. It might involve belief in a Grand Unified Theory whereby the seeming randomness of the universe is ultimately an expression of mathematical precision. Or it might be a view that everything is One and that even evil is indistinguishable from good when all discriminating illusions are overcome. Your character regains all spent Action points whenever he is able to forge meaning from chaos and tragedy. 
-Other Names: Belief, conviction, humility, loyalty 
-Possessed by: Inquisitors, philosophers, priests, scientists

Integrity
-Description: A person’s ideals are meaningless unless they’re tested. When it seems as though the entire world is arrayed against him because of his beliefs, a person possessing Integrity weathers the storm and emerges with his convictions intact. Integrity is about standing up for one’s beliefs and holding the course no matter how tempting it may be to relent or give up. By staying the course, regardless of the cost, he proves the worth of his ideals. Your character regains all spent Action points whenever he withstands overwhelming or tempting pressure to alter his goals. This does not include temporary distractions from his course of action, only pressure that might cause him to abandon or change his goals altogether. 
-Other Names: Courage, fortitude, mettle, stoicism 
-Possessed by: Dictators, fanatic cultists, heroes

Hope
-Description: Being hopeful means believing that evil and misfortune cannot prevail, no matter how grim things become. Not only do the hopeful believe in the ultimate triumph of morality and decency over malevolence, they maintain steadfast belief in a greater sense of cosmic justice, whether it’s Karma or the idea of an all-knowing, all-seeing God who waits to punish the wicked. All will turn out right in the end, and the hopeful mean to be around when it happens. Your character regains all spent Action points whenever she refuses to let others give in to despair, even though doing so risks harming her own goals or wellbeing. This is similar to Integrity, above, except that your character tries to prevent others from losing hope in their goals. She need not share those goals herself or even be successful in upholding them, but there must be a risk involved. 
-Other Names: Dreamer, optimist, utopian 
-Possessed by: Entrepreneurs, martyrs, visionaries

Justice 
-Description: Wrongs cannot go unpunished. This is the central tenet of the just, who believe that protecting the innocent and confronting inequity is the responsibility of every decent person, even in the face of great personal danger. The just believe that evil cannot prosper so long as one good person strives to do what is right, regardless of the consequences. Your character regains all spent Action points whenever he does the right thing at risk of personal loss or setback. The right thing can be defined by the letter or spirit of a particular code of conduct, whether it be the a penal code or a religious commandment.  
-Other Names: Condemnatory, righteous 
-Possessed by: Critics, judges, parents, Paladins

Prudence
-Description: The Virtue of Prudence places wisdom and restraint above rash action and thoughtless behavior. One maintains integrity and principles by moderating actions and avoiding unnecessary risks. While that means a prudent person might never take big gambles that bring huge rewards, neither is his life ruined by a bad roll of the dice. By choosing wisely and avoiding the easy road he prospers slowly but surely. Your character regains all spent Action points whenever he refuses a tempting course of action by which he could gain significantly. The temptation must involve some reward that, by refusing it, might cost him later on. 
-Other Names: Patience, vigilance 
-Possessed by: Doctors, priests, scientists, Monks

Temperance:
-Description: Moderation in all things is the secret to happiness, so says the doctrine of Temperance. It’s all about balance. Everything has its place in a person’s life, from anger to forgiveness, lust to chastity. The temperate do not believe in denying their urges, as none of it is unnatural or unholy. The trouble comes when things are taken to excess, whether it’s a noble or base impulse. Too much righteousness can be just as bad as too much wickedness. Your character regains all spent Action points when he resists a temptation to indulge in an excess of any behavior, whether good or bad, despite the obvious rewards it might offer.
-Other Names: Chastity, even-temperament, frugality 
-Possessed by: Clergy, Monks, Eladrin

Vices
When creating your character, choose one of the seven Vices detailed below as her defining one. This is not to say that your character may not have other weaknesses or base impulses, but her defining Vice is the one that most clearly evokes her basic behavior. 

Envy
-Description: An envious person is never satisfied with what she has. No matter her wealth, status or accomplishments, there is always someone else who seems to have more, and it’s coveted. Envious characters are never secure or content with their place in life. They always measure themselves against their rivals and look for ways to get what they deserve. They might be considered paranoid or just consumed by a self-loathing that they project onto others. Your character regains one Action point whenever she gains something important from a rival or has a hand in harming that rival’s wellbeing. 
-Other Names: Covetousness, jealousy, paranoia 
-Possessed by: Warriors, Common Folk, Nobles

Gluttony
-Description: Gluttony is about indulging appetites to the exclusion of everything else. It’s about dedicating oneself to sensual pleasures or chasing the next high. A glutton makes any sacrifice to feed his insatiable appetite for pleasure, regardless of the cost to himself or those around him. He might be considered a junky or even a kleptomaniac (he steals things he doesn’t need just for the thrill of it). Your character regains one spent Action point whenever he indulges in his addiction or appetites at some risk to himself or a loved one. 
-Other Names: Addictive personality, conspicuous consumer, epicurean 
-Possessed by: Pirates, junkies, thieves 

Greed
-Description: Like the envious, the greedy are never satisfied with what they have. They want more; more money, a bigger house, more status or influence. No matter that they may already have more than they can possibly handle; everything is taken to excess. To the greedy, there is no such thing as having too much. If that means snatching someone else’s hard-earned reward just to feather one’s own nest, well, that’s the way it goes. Your character regains one Action point whenever he acquires something at the expense of another. Gaining it must come at some potential risk (of assault, arrest or simple loss of peer respect). 
-Other Names: Avarice, parsimony 
-Possessed by: Adventurers, pirates, Dwarves, Kenku, Merchants

Lust
The Vice of Lust is the sin of uncontrolled desire. A lusty individual is driven by a passion for something (usually sex, but it can be a craving for virtually any experience or activity) that he acts upon without consideration for the needs or feelings of others. A lusty individual uses any means at his disposal to indulge his desires, from deception to manipulation to acts of violence. Your character is consumed by a passion for something. He regains one Action point whenever he satisfies his lust or compulsion in a way that victimizes others. 
-Other Names: Lasciviousness, impatience, impetuousness 
-Possessed by: Satyrs, Nobles, Performers

Pride
-Description: Pride is the Vice of self-confidence run amok. It is the belief that one’s every action is inherently right, even when it should be obvious that it is anything but. A prideful person refuses to back down when his decision or reputation is called into question, even when the evidence is clear that he is in the wrong. His ego does not accept any outcome that suggests fallibility, and he is willing to see others suffer rather than admit that he’s wrong. Y our character regains one Action point whenever he exerts his own wants (not needs) over others at some potential risk to himself. This is most commonly the desire for adulation, but it could be the desire to make others do as he commands.   
-Other Names: Arrogance, ego complex, vanity
-Possessed by: Priests, Equestrians, Street thugs 

Sloth
-Description: The Vice of Sloth is about avoiding work until someone else has to step in to get the job done. Rather than put in the effort and possibly risk failure in a difficult situation, the slothful person simply refuses to do anything, knowing that someone else will step in and fix the problem sooner or later. The fact that people might needlessly suffer while the slothful person sits on his thumbs doesn’t matter one bit. Your character regains one Action point whenever he successfully avoids a difficult task but achieves the same goal nonetheless. 
-Other Names: Apathy, cowardice, ignorance 
-Possessed by: Opium Addicts, Heirs, Slave Owners

Wrath
-Description: The Vice of Wrath is the sin of uncontrolled anger. The wrathful look for ways to vent their anger and frustration on people or objects at the slightest provocation. In most cases the reaction is far out of proportion to the perceived slight. A wrathful person cut off on the freeway might try to force another driver off the road, or a wrathful cop might delight in beating each and every person he arrests, regardless of the offense. Your character regains one spent Action point whenever he unleashes his anger in a situation where doing so is dangerous. If the fight has already begun, no Action points are regained. It must take place in a situation where anger is unwarranted or inappropriate. 
-Other Names: Antisocial tendencies, hotheadedness, poor anger management, sadism 
-Possessed by: Warriors, drill sergeants, Dragonborn
[/sblock]


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Gah! Double post


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd rather stick with either materials I've got or what's available in the online SRDs than shell out for more books. I was considering an Akashic (from Arcana Evolved), but actually the Factotum fits a little more with the character concept. Hmm.. Knowledge (architecture and engineering) for setting demolitions, eh? I'm beginning to think that this character was a sapper/infiltrator kind of guy in the army. I'm leaning towards Prudence and Avarice as virute and vice - slightly contradictory, which is itself interesting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2011)

I am thinking of a half ogre with the fighter arch type: 2 handed weapon fighter. He was pressed into service into the legions for a period of time-served his term faithfully and was released from duty. while in the legions he learned loyalty and honor. His uncanny common sense is what kept him out of trouble,but his brutish strength is what served the legions.
archtype here 
basic: alingment: LN 
Base numbers:
Abil-cost-score
str 7 : 15
dex 3: 13
con 7: 15
int 3: 13
wis 5: 14
cha-2: 8


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 3, 2011)

If no one objects, I would like my character to be the equestrian, with tactics as his skill, temperance as his virtue, and pride as his vice.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey, thanks the responses guys! So, I'm not sure how long I keep recruitment threads, uh, recruiting. Is it until I get too many players asking to join, or do I go for a set period of time? Also, I made about 2-3 feats for each race, I'll go back and enter those at the bottom of each race's stats.

@ Dr Simon: Yeah, no reason to purchase materials if you already have another book that never gets used! Glad to see you giving me some personality to your character. 

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]: Looks *laughs* like we have someone who'll be killing his own ancestry in no time! Here are Half-Ogres.

[sblock=Half-Ogres]*Half-Ogre:* The half-ogre is a rare creature, generally born from a forced union. Before the Legions of Darius conquered the slave nation of Mercant, Ogres and Half-Ogres were used by the slavers as brutes of war. As a side-effect of this, the majority of Half-Ogres in Darius are solitary creatures, disliking the company of others. Many become mountain men or hermits, living by themselves in the wilderness. Others become scouts, moving on as the frontier catches up with them. Those half-ogres that do live in cities are still solitary creatures, putting their muscles to use while understanding that most civilized folk will give them a wide berth. Half-ogres have miserable tempers and are quick to anger, but those that show one kindness will never have a more loyal friend. 
Play a Half-Ogre if...
• To play a giant
• To play a half-breed who is widely hated
• To play a physical powerhouse and drive your enemies before you!

*RACIAL TRAITS*
•Average Height: 6´ 4˝–8´ 6˝
•Average Weight: 200–335 lb.
•Ability Scores: +4 Strength, +4 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, -2 Wisdom
•Size: Medium
•Speed: 30 feet
•Vision: Low-Light
•Languages: Common, Giant
•Skill Bonus: +2 Intimidate, +2 Endurance
•Powerful Build- Half-Ogres have a bit of the physique and size of their giant parentage. The ogre receives a +1 size modifier to CMB and CMD. A half-ogre is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature’s special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A half-ogre can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of its actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject’s size category.
•Ogre Blood: Half-ogres count as both humans and ogres, for any effect related to race.
•Giant Subtype: Half-Ogres have the giant Subtype, and gain Intimidate and Perception as class skills.

*Half-Ogre Feats:*
Ferocity
_Prerequisites_: Half-Ogre
_Benefit:_ When you drop to 0 grace points or fewer, you can make an immediate melee attack.

Giant’s Endurance
Your foes’ attacks bounce off your thick hide.
_Prerequisite:_ Half-Ogre
_Benefit:_ Once an encounter, you can reduce the amount of damage you take from any attack by 5 plus your constitution modifier. This amount increases by 5 at 9th level, and by another 5 at 15th level.

Mountain’s Spine
_Prerequisites:_ Half-Ogre
_Benefit:_ Your strength score is considered to be 10 points higher for the purpose of calculating your carrying capacity.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Faiths of Lot]

*Faiths and Deities of Lot:*
I like Eberron's Alignment system for faith; that is, you don't have to match your god's alignment to be a worshiper of that god. Paladins are still restricted to being Lawful Good. 

Faith: The Church of Eternal Light
Description: The belief that the last true remaining gods are the Suns and the Moons. You can worship the whole pantheon, just the Suns (The Eternal Light) or just the Moons (The Eyes of Night).
Deities within Faith:
The Eternal Light
_Name:_ Solqus. 
_Alingment:_ Lawful Neutral
_Portfolio:_ The first sun, life, reason, order, hope, leadership	
_Domains:_ Knowledge, Rune, Growth, Sun, Nobility, Magic, Law, Air, Fire, Earth, Water
_Name:_ Hyperion 
_Alingment:_ Lawful Good
_Portfolio:_ The second sun, heroes, power, honor, courage
_Domains:_ Glory, Protection, Strength, War, Sun, Travel, Law, Good, Air, Fire, Earth, Water

The Eyes of Night
_Name:_ Linara
_Alignment:_ Neutral
_Portfolio:_ The first moon, feminity, emotion, sensation, magic 	
_Domains:_ Knowledge, Magic, Trickery, Charm, Nights, Healing, Air, Fire, Earth, Water
_Name:_ Telkwin
_Alingment:_ Chaotic Neutral
_Portfolio:_ The second moon, nature, animals, sexuality, hunters		
_Domains:_ Animal, Nights, Liberation, Weather, Plant, Lust, Chaos, Air, Fire, Earth, Water

Faith: The Angelothiac Church
Description: The belief that there is only one god, The Lord, and that the one true god's mandates are brought to the material plane through angels. This is the core religion of Lot. While most believe in the Truth, which holds that angels are the messengers of The Lord, some few follow the tenants of The Lie, which says that The Truth is actually a lie, and that it's an attempt by the Celestial Planes to control the material realm.
Belief Systems of the Angelothiac Church

_Name:_ The Truth
_Alignment:_ Neutral Good
_Portfolio:_ Faith, Love, hope
_Domains:_ Repose, Artifice, Community, Healing, Luck, Love, Good, Air, Fire, Earth, Water

_Name:_ The Lie
_Alignment:_ Neutral Evil
_Portfolio:_ Blasphemy, Despair, Hatred
_Domains:_ Charm, Trickery, Madness, Death, Destruction, Darkness, Evil, Air, Fire, Earth, Water


Faith: The Dragon's Truth
Description: The Dragon's Truth is more of philosophy than a religion. It dictates the edicts that all dragons follow is the way everyone should live their lives. Those who follow the way of metallic dragons believe in justice, those who believe in the way of crystal dragons believe in temperance, and those who follow the way of chromatic dragons believe in power. What follows is the philosophy of the Dragon's Truth. Few view it simply, and followers endlessly debate about what it truly means; what the casual follower believes is listed in parentheses:

1.	Magic is Eternal (Magic is never born, magic never dies)
2.	Life in Magic (To live one’s life in magic is the best life)
3.	Life is Eternal (A dragon’s life never ends. Plan for the long run)
4.	Wealth is the true life (To live one’s life truly is to live it with wealth)
5.	Magic in Wealth (Within wealth, one can find magic)
6.	Understanding in Absence (One must live one’s life away from others to truly understand the Dragon’s truth)
7.	Absence is not Eternal (Do not live away from others forever.)
8.	Magic is Love (True love is to love magic)

The Dragon's truth encompasses all things, so I will not list any alignment or portfolio or domains, but if you chose to play a character who must make such decisions, like a cleric, thematically tie your choice back to the list above. Dragonshamans and Dragon Riders must follow the Dragon's truth.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2011)

ok, been thinking on this: I am afraid that the direction the half ogres are sent to, sniffing out children/virgins, that may not be the idea of a campaign for me. I am retracting my request to join.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 4, 2011)

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]: Of course, you can make that choice, but I honestly just added that ability at the last second for flavor (Like, I added it today, and got the idea from the witch hex child scent. I looked at it, thought, "Maybe they hunted valuable slaves before the Legions freed them," and replaced animals with virgins, because I thought choosing nothing but women was possibly sexist. I also was reminded of all the fairy tale I heard as a child, about Ogres sniffing out children to eat and what have you, and thought virgins was equally despicable). Not only can I remove it (I did) if it makes you uncomfortable (I don't think it balances or unbalances it in either direction), but you were never under any assumption to play your character as someone who enjoyed that aspect of their race. And the campaign wouldn't revolve around that ability. Honestly, I'd never considered what the role of Half-ogres was in my setting before, other than being big guys who people don't like because it reminds them of giants. I hope I haven't offended you, or anyone else for that matter, by adding that ability in, and you had a very interesting concept that I was looking forward to. Although I am clearly trying to pander to you, I also really hate offending people unintentionally.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2011)

goblins85 said:


> [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]:Although I am clearly trying to pander to you, I also really hate offending people unintentionally.



for starters, lets stop the pandering.

I was concerned mostly that the ability was an indicator of what the campaign was headed to. i don't roll that way.  Not even if i was playing in an evil campaign. But that is not my greatest concern.

En World has what is called the grandma law: if your grandma was looking over your shoulder, would have typed that?

It is a rule set in stone since the inception of this sight by the originator. I believe that I am typing to someone that, had you known of this law fully you probably would never had typed that. So, can we get maybe a mulligan here on that write up on half-ogres?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 4, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> En World has what is called the grandma law: if your grandma was looking over your shoulder, would have typed that?




Not just any grandma - Eric Noah's grandma. She's not a lady to mess with.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2011)

Dr Simon said:


> Not just any grandma - Eric Noah's grandma. She's not a lady to mess with.




what he said!!!!


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll take it! Also, I went and read the Forum rules, and will keep them in mind.

I can't believe I said pandering.  However, everything I said is true, I really did come up with the campaign specific flavor text for Half-Ogres a moment before posting. I did a quick edit of the half-ogre, and I think it flows better now, sans-oddness.

I think I have an odd enough setting, and house rules, that I'm not going to get many more people opting to join. I'll just need to turn down the CR on encounters. Let me just place some forum-posting guidlines, and I'd like to see your completed characters! Ask me any questions ya might have about that.

[sblock=No longer valid]As far as posting, I expect you to post at least once a day on weekdays, and at least once on the whole weekend. I know that ya'll have lives, I have one as well, there are holidays, meetings, finals, funerals, etc., so I will be pretty lenient if you tell me about when you will be unavailable, if it isn't very often. [/sblock]Since I'm new to DMing PbP games, I will be looking to you guys to guide me on proper posting etiquette.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 4, 2011)

[MENTION=57862]goblins85[/MENTION] Do you wish to use gladius or short sword?  Both are in the pathfinder reference document.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 5, 2011)

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]: Ooh! I never saw that before! Because it can do Piercing and Slashing, let us go with that. I'll go back and make changes to proficiencies and free gear.

[sblock=Issue of Slavery]Seeing as how it will come up in the game, I'd like to address the issue of slavery within Darius society. Since I am basing this off of Rome, recall this: Rome was great because it pillaged and plundered other countries, and took the citizens of those conquered countries as slaves. It wasn't pretty, and it wasn't nice, but this is the truth. I disagree with Ultimate Combat stating that only the most evil and decadent of societies enjoy watching people fight to the death. Now, if your character opposes slavery, I'm very okay with that, in fact, I love it from a roleplaying perspective. I love it even more if your character is the reason, by the game's end, why it is no longer socially acceptable. Recognize that some people in the game world will look at you like you are nuts. They were raised to think it is okay, and if you read on, you will see why. I am not trying to glamorize slavery in any of its forms, find it disgusting, and I recognize that an underground slave market still exists today, within first world countries even.[/sblock]

[sblock=The Fall of Mercant, the slaver nation]
Directly to the north of the kingdom of Myst was the nation of Mercant. Mercant was known for three things: The money it produced, the fact that it was controlled by goblinoids, and that it's wealth was found in its strength as a slaver nation. The Blues, psionic goblins, controlled the political structure of the nation, the hobgoblins controlled its commerce, Bugbears controlled its military, and goblins were the common citizenry. While Mercant slave hunters didn't attack cities, they would wipe out whole towns on the outskirts. They bred Kobolds to strip mine Mercant, Ogres to act as work horses, and Half-Ogres as brutes.

When Myst fell to Darius's legions, Remus went on to conquer Mercant. Normally, such a task would have been daunting, but when the Blues lost their psionic abilities, it caused a power vacuum. The in-fighting left Mercant weak. As it became apparent that Mercant would fall, Darius's legions grew large with solider-slaves made up of those who used to be slaves of Mercant. The deprogramming of those ex-slaves of Mercant was easy, as they were given a chance at freedom serving Darius. Soon enough, Mercant fell to the legions's might.

Remus made a deceleration that after hundreds of years of slavery, it was the goblins turn to feel the lash. All goblins would be made slaves, with no exceptions. While some objected, most felt joy at this announcement. Few were those who didn't have a family member or friend that was captured by the goblin nation.

Today, slaves are many and diverse. There are those within every religion who object to the enslavement of sentient beings, but most accept it as daily life. Most slaves are goblinoids. Some people don't appreciate that Ogres, Half-Ogres, and Kobolds were not slavers, but victims like everyone else, and they face adversity at every turn. As far as none goblinoid slaves go, they are considered prisoners of war. These people rejected Darius conquering their nation, and refused to become Solider-Slaves in exchange for their freedom. Those who were strong became gladiators, those who were not became slaves to serve the nation in a public capacity. Some few, the weak, the old, the infirm, were sent to death (though assurances were made that their end was humane), as were those who proved to be impossible or too costly to enslave, such as powerful wizards and druids. In the private enterprise, only goblinoids and some monstrous evil humanoids, like minotaurs, are sold. Experimentation at binding the very soul of those slaves has begun, to fuel the power behind golems and powerful machines. Some say it is evil. Others say that because the souls they capture are evil, there is no evil being done. The debate rages on.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, i would like to participate, but i have a couple of Real Life (gah! those pesky interruptions-keeping me from taking over the world!!!) issues, one of which is a punctured hand that makes typing very difficult.

sorry.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll leave this open for the time being to see if anyone remains interested.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 6, 2011)

For the record I'm still interested but life is very busy at the moment so I haven't had much chance to sit down and think about the game. I wouldn't be able to make that posting schedule anyway - I'm on most days but not always with enough time to tend all the games that I'm involved with (and I think you'll find that's the case with most people on these boards), plus I don't always have time to post at the weekend.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2011)

good luck goblin-and may you never stab your self with a work knife (it reeeeeely smarts)


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 6, 2011)

The posting schedule I put up was actually the one I saw suggested here. So, once a day is too ambitious? Like I said, I've never ran a PbP, posting etiquette is unknown to me.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 6, 2011)

Here's the thing, it depends on how you define posting.  The posting you, I, and the others have been doing is one thing.  A full IC post every day is a whole other ball game.  Many come here to decompress and chat, that is vastly different than full on gaming every day.  More realistic is expect one to two IC posts per week.  On another note, weekend posts go way down.  Probably not even 1% of weekday totals.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow. It must take a long time to get through a game then!


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2011)

Put it this way, I'm running Curse of the Crimson Throne. We're about 3/4 of the way through the second installment, after about three years of play. And that's been a fairly fast game.

If you take small adventure chunks, where goals can be achieved in a couple of months of play, everything seems to move a lot faster. Big mega-dungeon type adventures tend to slow down the most, especially with lots of combat.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, then I guess I'll remove that posting restriction, yeah?


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 10, 2011)

So this setting looks interesting enough for my first Enworld game. As for a character, my thoughts go to a dragonborn paladin, thoughI would like to see others characters and alignment of course. The virtue I was looking at the most was temperance and wrath for my vice. The combination of two I thought would be interesting since wrath is all most always uncontrolled.

Anyways if there is still room I am very interested and look forward to playing with everyone.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 10, 2011)

That's great!

Here are dragonborn:

[sblock=Dragonborn]*Dragonborn:* Born to fight, dragonborn are a race of wandering mercenaries, soldiers, and adventurers. Long ago, their empire contended for worldwide dominion, but now only a few rootless clans of these honorable warriors remain to pass on their legends of ancient glory.
Play a Dragonborn if you want . . .
 - to look like a dragon.
 - to be the proud heir of an ancient, fallen empire.
 - to be primed to fight dragons

*RACIAL TRAITS*
•Average Height: 6´ 2˝–6´ 8˝
•Average Weight: 220–320 lb.
•Ability Scores: +2 Strength, +2 Charisma, -2 Wisdom
•Size: Medium
•Speed: 30 feet
•Vision: Darkvision, 60ft
•Languages: Common, Draconic
•Skill Bonuses: +2 Knowledge: History, +2 Intimidate
•Dragon Hunter: Dragonborn ritually hunt dragons of opposing alignments as a coming of age ritual, and their training for such a rite leaves them with abilities to fight dragons. Dragonborn gain a +2 dodge bonus to AC	against Dragons and a +2 racial bonus on combat maneuver checks made to grapple Dragons.
•Spell Resistance: Dragonborn have a Spell Resistance of 6 + it’s character level.
•Draconic Ferocity: Dragonborn gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws against fear, and a +2 racial bonus against despair effects. Also, once per day, after a natural roll of 1 on a d20, members of this race may reroll and use the second result.


*Dragon Frenzy [Dragonborn]*
_Prerequisite:_ Dragonborn
_Benefit:_ When you’re reduced to half your hit points or less, you gain a +2 bonus to damage rolls.

*Dragon Senses [Dragonborn]*
_Prerequisite:_ Dragonborn
_Benefit:_ You gain low-light vision and a +1 bonus to Perception checks.[/sblock]

In this setting, paladins are honored warriors, defending the innocent, healing the sick, and punishing the wicked. They are known for their taking of a vow of poverty, giving all their excess money (that money that isn't used on their holy mission) to the poor. Another way to view this is that paladins don't get to live in luxury. Paladins are highly respected, no matter what their faith, but those paladins who abuse their positions and power are greatly despised, and are generally driven underground, becoming the worst kind of warrior, the blackguard.


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I will be a dragonborn paladin pending the alignments of any others. But the Vow of Poverty is a problem but any easy one to fix. Paladins I usually play give any excess money to a church of his deity, if I have chosen one because it dosen't say you have to have a deity as a paladin, or to some other noble cause. Basically if I have money and need a portion or all of it to better myself against the forces of evil I can do so without negative feedback from both the public and GM.

With that being said I'll create a character on MS Word and hold him there until the RG thread is up.

One more thing...the 5-10 facts. Do you want them listed or can I simply give you a background and have the facts posted in it?


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, there isn't much of a rules restriction there, you can buy weapons and armor and the like. Just not hookers and bling, basically.

I need to see your character before anything happens with a roleplay forum.


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 11, 2011)

WHAT!!! NO BLING!!!??? Well there goes my diamond encrusted platinum necklace that reads 'THUG LIFE' and my cart on 26's.

I'll work on a character sheet soon, like tonight soon and figure out how I want my details and such.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 11, 2011)

Some sketch thoughts on a character. Crunch to follow.

Carcus Livinius Corvinus
Kenku Factotum

Carcus (an Imperial rendering of his kenku name Karkeen) is a freedman, former slave to one Quintus Livinius Eclectus, a minor patrician and relatively benign master. He tooks his masters nomen, like most freedmen, and the cognomen of Corvinus is fairly obvious. Like most kenku, Carcus is endlessly inquisitive but his mind seldom stays on one thing for long enough to master it. He is a jack(daw)-of-trades, serving in the army as a sapper and infiltrator.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 11, 2011)

[MENTION=85177]Dr[/MENTION]. Simon: Interesting. At first, I was going to object, and then thought about it. Could we do this?

Carcus had been sold as a slave after breaking the law a few times. When the war effort needed more men, Emperor Remus declared freedom to all non-goblinoid or monstrous slaves if they served as a solider slave.

How's that strike ya?


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 11, 2011)

Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 11, 2011)

Since its a Roman themed game I, like Dr Simon, named my character as such. This is just to let you and anyone else know what my intentions are and a small piece of his background.

Avatre Dreconius Metellus
Dragonborn Paladin

Avatre, like most dragonborn, spent his youth training for combat, but unlike most dragonborn he also spent his life in service to the church. Few dragonborn are chosen to become warriors for the Gods, but the elders seen something in Avatre in his youth, temperance.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool guys!

So, uh, I'm not sure how you do character sheets here, but I'll let you guys kind of feel it out, and we'll go from there.


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you going to create a RG thread for the characters or should we post them in this thread?


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh! Right.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/312642-secrets-lot.html


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 18, 2011)

I've got the basics done, which I'll post soon. So many feats to choose from! Any idea on what kind of direction the campaign will take? Intirgue or action, town or wilderness, or is it up to us?


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes to them all.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you have to accept all the equipment the military offered?  In paticular the heavy wooden shield?  Magus must keep a hand free to cast spells is why ask.  Although, thinking about it I guess I could secure it to the horse and use it when spells were expended for the day.


----------



## Ballistic (Oct 19, 2011)

Just letting everyone know I'm still around and working on my character. I will be out of town this weekend so it maybe Sunday before I get back and have internet, my laptop will go with me and I will see about interent though.


----------



## goblins85 (Oct 21, 2011)

[MENTION=2469]rangerjohn[/MENTION]: Well, it is what you start with, but at game's start, you've been given your discharge papers, so it is up to you what you do with it afterwards.


----------

